# Cold water pipes sweating



## JeremyB (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Guys

I was wondering if you could tell me why my cold water pipes are sweating in the basement? I live in Canada so as you probably would guess its cold out, but my basement is somewhat warm, is this why? I was going to turn on the dehumidifier and wrap the pipes in foam insulation. Would this be correct?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 26, 2011)

The insulation may be enough to keep the moisture in the air from reaching the colder pipe without running the dehumidifier but yes you've got the right idea.
At a time of the year with less humidity in the basement air you won't have the problem.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 26, 2011)

I would check for a leaking toilet that is keeping the water in the pipes extremely cold...

Most of the sweating problems I see outside of the hot humid summer are caused by leaking toilets...


----------

